# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Comienzan las obras del Tramo Cícero-Colindres de la de la Autovía del Agua de Cantabria

## Jonasino

> Se trata de la ejecución de una conducción de 8 kilómetros de longitud desde la Ría de La Saca hasta el depósito de Colindres, donde se conectará con el ramal oriental de la Autovía del Agua y con el sistema de abastecimiento al Plan Asón
>     La Autovía del Agua permitirá garantizar el abastecimiento a Cantabria con una inversión total de 21,3 millones de euros
> 
> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha iniciado las obras del Tramo Cícero-Colindres, de la denominada Autovía del Agua, en Cantabria.
> 
> Los trabajos, que tienen un presupuesto de 8,9 millones de euros, consisten en la ejecución de una nueva conducción de 8 kilómetros de longitud, desde la Ría de La Saca hasta el depósito existente en Colindres, donde se conectará con la Autovía del Agua en su tramo oriental y con el sistema de abastecimiento de agua al Plan Asón.
> 
> El proyecto se enmarca en la actuación de la Autovía del Agua, que incluye los tramos de Cicero-Colindres, la Conexión de la Autovía del Agua con Santander, la conexión del depósito de Camargo con el Tramo San Salvador de Heras-Camargo y la conexión de la Autovía del Agua con Bezana.
> 
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

JMTrigos (06-jun-2015)

----------

